
Ask HN: Login or logon? - marchustvedt
Where are we this today? From a UI perspective, is login&#x2F;logout now universally preferred over log on&#x2F;log off? Is it regional? Which came first?<p>This terminology question has always lingered for me. Thanks!
======
ocdtrekkie
I do not know if this is universal, by any stretch:

On the web, you'll almost always see log "in"/"out". You sign _into_ a website
or service.

However, I would think you log "on"/"off" a machine like a PC. You sign _onto_
a computer or local network. But I've never seen this term on like a web
service.

------
warrenm
Doesn't matter - they're interchangeable

Just keep it consistent in your app/service/tool/etc

------
greglindahl
You "log on" to a mainframe. You login to a minicomputer.

------
sova
"Sign in"

------
Zekio
login and logout sounds better and they are shorter which makes for shorter
buttons if you display the full text

------
wheresvic1
Login/logout

------
iamNumber4
Yes, both.

